# Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juli 2011)

*Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Hallo,

ein Kumpel und ich haben beide ziemlich nervige Störgeräusche, wenn wir unsere Headsets (genaugenommen das Mikrofon des Headsets) am Frontanschluss des Gehäuses anschließen. Teils Rauschen, teils hochfrequentes Fiepen. Und da wollte ich doch mal wissen, was man dagegen machen könnte? Jedes mal hinter den Schreibtisch krabbeln und das Headset direkt an der Soundkarte anzuschließen ist recht unkomfortabel...

Sein System:
Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
 Cooler Master ATC 840
Headset von Teufel

Mein System:
Creative SB X-Fi Titanium
NZXT Phantom
Sennheiser PC350


Woran kann das liegen und was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Bier (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Ich glaub da kann man gar nicht mal soo viel machen. Hab das Problem selber und auch schon oft von anderen gehört.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

ja das problem kenn ich.

Ich habs auch und weiss nich wie man es beheben kann.


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Ich habs auch, es liegt glaube ich an der Übertragung von Board nach Vorne zu den Anschlüssen aber da bin ich überfragt !


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Das ist wirklich schade. Kann doch nicht sein, dass man selbst oder die Hersteller das nicht irgendwie in den Griff kriegen kann/können?!


----------



## Toffelwurst (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Mal geschaut, ob das Kabel vom Frontpanel zum MB Anschluss nicht irgenwie auf der Festplatte, Gehäuselüfter, Grafikkarte oder einem Stromkabel anliegt? Evtl. streut eines der Geräte bzw Motoren oder Spannungen in die doch recht dünnen Kabel des Mic-Eingangs.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

ich bin der sache gerade mal ein wenig auf den grund gegangen.
meiner erkenntnis bisher: es liegt nicht am kabel!
selbst wenn das kabel maximal von allen anderen kabeln und komponenten entfernt verläuft, gibt es die störgeräusche.
auf der anderen seite verschwinden die geräusche, wenn ich die fron-usb-anschlüsse vom mainboard trenne!

eine naheliegende lösung wäre daher natürlich die front-usb-anschlüsse nicht anzuschließen, aber ich würde sie trotzdem gerne verwenden...
gibt es denn eine möglichkeit nur diese beiden anschlüsse mit weniger strom zu versorgen oder sogar per knopfdruck ein- und auszuschalten?


----------



## Toffelwurst (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Sind Front USB und Audio auf einer Platine oder zwei getrennte Platinen? Falls eine ist klar wieso störgeräusche auftreten dann ist es ein Fehler im Produkt selbst.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Bei mir ists eine Platine  Dann kann man da nichts machen? z.B. irgendwie weniger Strom draufgeben? Ich nutze da eh kaum Geräte... und wenn, dann nur passive.
eigentlich schon krass, dass sowas bei einem 140€ case überhaupt vorkommt...


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Naja würde vom Preis des Case nicht gleich auf sowas schließen, denke es gibt da nicht allzu viele Hersteller für diese Frontpanels.
Was du versuchen könntest ist folgendes, du schreibst mal dem Hersteller deines Case mit der Problembeschreibung oft haben die einen Ersatzteilmarkt, so war das jedenfalls bei meinem CoolerMaster Elite 331 nachdem ich etliche Male bei eingestecktem Headset gegen die Stecker gekommen war, waren die Frontbuchsen total ausgeschlagen und hatten kaum noch Kontakt zu den Steckern und ich hab eben ne Email an CoolerMaster geschrieben ob man das Frontpanel einzeln nachbestellen kann und wurde freundlich auf den Ersatzteilshop hingewiesen. Hat mit Versand keine 5€ gekostet und ca. 10 Minuten Einbau.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Du lachst, ich habe vorhin schon NZXT geschrieben und die wollen mir ein neues Front-Panel schicken...
Ich bezweifel zwar, dass das Problem damit behoben wird, aber wer weiß...


----------



## Toffelwurst (1. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Hehe da hattest wohl den gleichen Gedanken wie ich damals 
Naja es kann klappen, weist nie ob da nicht irgend ein nbauteil nen leichten Schlag weg hatte.
Waren die Störgeräusche von Anfangan oder kamen sie erst mit der Zeit


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mikrofon Frontanschluss Störgeräusche*

Update: Habe Ersatz von NZXT bekommen, ihn eingebaut und habe leider immer noch das gleiche Problem. Es ist wohl einfach ein minderwertiges Bauteil... Traurig für den hohen Preis!


----------

